# Why is there a [number] after some usernames?



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2010)

The short answer: It shows the number of years that the user has supported Army.ca as a subscriber. I added it as a small nod to those who have shown ongoing support to the site over the years.

If you're a subscriber and your number isn't showing correctly (or at all) let me know and I'll check into it.


Thanks to all our supporters!
Mike


----------



## mariomike (10 Feb 2010)

Thank _you_, Mike for the wonderful site!
I calculated the cost of Subscription. I think it came out to about ten cents per day.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2010)

In case anyone's curious why the numbers have changed, I tuned the math a bit so it calculates more precisely. That is, if your renewal date is tomorrow, you'll see [2] today and [3] tomorrow instead of [3] for all of 2010.

New subscribers will get the [1] after their first full year as a subscriber.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Feb 2010)

Come on Mike, I'm sure you could tweak that math to show the exact duration of subscribership to 4 decimal places.  Then people would see how close they were to their next renewal.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Feb 2010)

But notice that that Bobbitt guy doesn't have a trailing number... what has he done for the site lately?


 :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2010)

Honestly, I'd fire that guy if I could. Nothing but a drain on valuable resources.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Feb 2010)

Just wanted to see my number.......................and I guess I should send you something soon.

I need an organizer......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2010)

Bruce, you're good into 2012...


----------



## armyvern (10 Feb 2010)

I think that I may have lagged behind on my subscription this past fall due to all the upheaval.

Will send forth a transfer of funds ... 

Here's hoping it doesn't get stuck in _the lag_.  >  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Feb 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I think that I may have lagged behind on my subscription this past fall due to all the upheaval.
> 
> Will send forth a transfer of funds ...
> 
> Here's hoping it doesn't get stuck in _the lag_.  >  ;D



At least we don't charge for late payments....................................................yet


 ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Feb 2010)

I must finally renew my subscription. Another unfortunate medically related break from work kind of put a hold on my spending funds (Alexander Keiths and Glenfiddich aside)... but the cash should be back very shortly.

But remember, always look on the bright side: Despite having another date with the Operating Room and running out of cash for a while.... my subscription ran out with my status as 'going back to work next week.'  My status has been stuck like that since summer, but it finally it accurate again.

_Edit added:_   A question arises: How does it work with non consecutive subscriptions?

Oddball


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2010)

Oddball... That's a situation that I thought of, but didn't do anything about.  At the moment then, it's a manual adjustment process, assuming I could even figure out the dates.

Looks like I need to fix the status problem for lapses subscribers too.


----------



## danchapps (10 Feb 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Oddball... That's a situation that I thought of, but didn't do anything about.  At the moment then, it's a manual adjustment process, assuming I could even figure out the dates.
> 
> Looks like I need to fix the status problem for lapses subscribers too.



Mike, I'd like to be the first to openly play the honesty card with this one. I think I'm in the same position as Oddball is with regards to the lapse in between. My number shows 2, however I believe I had a year in between subscriptions, and am only about 2 or 3 months into the 2nd full year.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks Chapeski. Looks like I may need to make the system a bit more robust. I guess I bring this sort of thing on myself, don't I?


----------



## Dissident (11 Feb 2010)

I'm sure I have had a break in membership. Oh well.


----------



## danchapps (11 Feb 2010)

It's a new idea you are running with Mike, of course you are going to have a couple of small bumps along the way. I think of it more as a tinkering project for you


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Feb 2010)

How about we just say that the number reflects the number of years you have continuously been a subscriber at this time, and let Mike move on to other matters.


----------



## Otis (11 Feb 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> How about we just say that the number reflects the number of years you have continuously been a subscriber at this time, and let Mike move on to other matters.



'Cause if people didn't have THIS to bug Mike about then they'd have to go back to bugging him about other boring things like site speed??


----------



## armyvern (11 Feb 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> 'Cause if people didn't have THIS to bug Mike about then they'd have to go back to bugging him about other boring things like site speed??



I just call it _The Plague_. It works for me - indicates some type of virus in the site's system rather than Mike directly.  >


----------

